# Harley Benton Fusion T line (Fusion series... but Tele)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2019)

https://www.gearnews.com/new-harley...-much-boutique-can-you-expect-for-under-e400/







***fuck***


I'd prefer an alder body, but shit these things look sweet.






Has anyone tried these? I'm 1000% tempted to get the Green one with a trem as a christmas gift to myself. I kinda imagine them being higher-tier Squier quality, which isn't bad at all.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Dec 6, 2019)

The natural flame looks hella sick


----------



## MoJoToJo (Dec 6, 2019)

I like the look of the Fusion series, stainless frets, two point wilkinson trem, locking tuners for a bargain price. I think the Harley Bentons same as Artist guitars here at least from same factory, a lot of guys saying they are very good value though not tried myself. https://www.thomannmusic.com/harley_benton_fusion_hsh_roasted_maple.htm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2019)

MoJoToJo said:


> I like the look of the Fusion series, stainless frets, two point wilkinson trem, locking tuners for a bargain price. I think the Harley Bentons same as Artist guitars here at least from same factory, a lot of guys saying they are very good value though not tried myself. https://www.thomannmusic.com/harley_benton_fusion_hsh_roasted_maple.htm



I'd like to see more real-world reviews rather than the world of youtube "influencers." It's why I'm a weeeee bit hesitant to get one ATM since I can't find a lot of reviews for the Fusion line.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 7, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd like to see more real-world reviews rather than the world of youtube "influencers." It's why I'm a weeeee bit hesitant to get one ATM since I can't find a lot of reviews for the Fusion line.


I think I would be hesitant to get one ATM as well. Every website I've seen lately that says ATM some chick has something put in her butt and then in her mouth.


----------



## Adieu (Dec 7, 2019)

Eurochinese conspiracy to kick Charvel's Mexifornian azz?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeeeah fuck it I'm gonna order one before Christmas. The green one calls me.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


>




Thats actually how I found out about the Fusion T's.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Dec 7, 2019)

Well,i much prefer this one...same price with the HBs.I might get it for christmas.LTD TE-200.


----------



## Adieu (Dec 7, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


>





...THIS shameless used car dealer type??

They reaaaally need to recruit better influencers.


----------



## I play music (Dec 7, 2019)

Adieu said:


> ...THIS shameless used car dealer type??
> 
> They reaaaally need to recruit better influencers.


At least he admits who pays him. Makes him more credible than lots of other youtubers ..


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 7, 2019)

Man, that natural flame one needs a home here at my crib.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2019)

The green one and black one have pup rings, whereas the natty one is direct mount. I wonder if that’s a final design, or if these are just protos?


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 7, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> The green one and black one have pup rings, whereas the natty one is direct mount. I wonder if that’s a final design, or if these are just protos?


The green and black ones are from the lower priced line. The flamed comes with roasted neck woods, so that seems like they are treating it more like a more-modern line.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> The green and black ones are from the lower priced line. The flamed comes with roasted neck woods, so that seems like they are treating it more like a more-modern line.


Ah. It definitely looks good!


----------



## I play music (Dec 7, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> The green one and black one have pup rings, whereas the natty one is direct mount. I wonder if that’s a final design, or if these are just protos?


my bet would be on final design because they already have the whole photo series up on Thomann page 
I think they have one product photo they sometimes put up before. but once they add the photo series that means they have already got the shipment. The guitars are probably being quality controlled at Thomann now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

wheelsdeal said:


> Well,i much prefer this one...same price with the HBs.I might get it for christmas.LTD TE-200.



Needs me a whammy bar.



Adieu said:


> ...THIS shameless used car dealer type??
> 
> They reaaaally need to recruit better influencers.





I play music said:


> At least he admits who pays him. Makes him more credible than lots of other youtubers ..



Yeah, I hate how he's embraced the influencer bullshit, but at least hes blunt about it. 

At the same time I'm taking his word with a grain of salt. Dude's even getting a HB sig model.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 7, 2019)

Dude's only got 70k subscribers! How the hell?

CS guitars has twice as many subscribers. Not saying he deserves a signature production guitar, either, but...I don't really know where this was going, but...yeah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Dude's only got 70k subscribers! How the hell?
> 
> CS guitars has twice as many subscribers. Not saying he deserves a signature production guitar, either, but...I don't really know where this was going, but...yeah.



Dude knows how to play the game. 

But seriously, any opinions at all on the Fusion line? Anyone tried one?


----------



## MoJoToJo (Dec 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd like to see more real-world reviews rather than the world of youtube "influencers." It's why I'm a weeeee bit hesitant to get one ATM since I can't find a lot of reviews for the Fusion line.



Yeah I just checked a video on a Fusion II & the reviewer was comparing it to a Charvel Guthrie Govan & a Suhr WTF!
I think they also make Pro versions in the Fusion line for you lucky right handers.

Also spotted a HB facebook group with some demo's if you have not seen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

MoJoToJo said:


> Yeah I just checked a video on a Fusion II & the reviewer was comparing it to a Charvel Guthrie Govan & a Suhr WTF!
> I think they also make Pro versions in the Fusion line for you lucky right handers.
> 
> Also spotted a HB facebook group with some demo's if you have not seen.



I did see a video where someone brought up Suhr, but it was more like "don't expect Suhr quality, just expect a good guitar for the price."


----------



## MoJoToJo (Dec 8, 2019)

wheelsdeal said:


> Well,i much prefer this one...same price with the HBs.I might get it for christmas.LTD TE-200.


I was thinking of one of these for a Jim Root style project guitar. Keen on a Jim Root Tele but unfortunately Fender don't make left handed versions & LTD make these in lefty.


----------



## Boojakki (Dec 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But seriously, any opinions at all on the Fusion line? Anyone tried one?



I own one of the greenish PT knockoffs and it's a really good guitar for the price (overall quality is like in the 500-600 bucks class). Came flawless out of the box. Even after some months, I still play it on a regular basis (and I own like 50 guitars, the majority way more expensive...). The pickups are on the weaker side and the split sounds are really meh. Other than that it's more than solid. Love the neck, has a comfy profile. Good locking tuners, good trem, stays in tune and all. I would def. buy one again. Pretty sure I will also buy a hardtail T model later. Wish there where more color options, though.


----------



## Dyster (Dec 8, 2019)

i dont own a fusion, and i cant talk about my modded te70 fanfret without coming off as a total fanboi. i do however wish these came in more colors to go with those sexy baked necks.. oh and more sevens, or sevens at all


----------



## Tisca (Dec 8, 2019)

Been wanting a hardtail in the fusion range and was hoping for a t style. Now that it's a thing I'm not sure I want one anymore =P


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 8, 2019)

I was hoping for a ST hardtail but hey...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

Boojakki said:


> I own one of the greenish PT knockoffs and it's a really good guitar for the price (overall quality is like in the 500-600 bucks class). Came flawless out of the box. Even after some months, I still play it on a regular basis (and I own like 50 guitars, the majority way more expensive...). The pickups are on the weaker side and the split sounds are really meh. Other than that it's more than solid. Love the neck, has a comfy profile. Good locking tuners, good trem, stays in tune and all. I would def. buy one again. Pretty sure I will also buy a hardtail T model later. Wish there where more color options, though.





Dyster said:


> i dont own a fusion, and i cant talk about my modded te70 fanfret without coming off as a total fanboi. i do however wish these came in more colors to go with those sexy baked necks.. oh and more sevens, or sevens at all



Guess a Fusion T with the Wilky is my next guitar.  Just got a G&L ASAT and yeah, I need more Teles.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Dec 8, 2019)

Adieu said:


> ...THIS shameless used car dealer type??
> 
> They reaaaally need to recruit better influencers.



So it isnt just me that dislikes this minion...i feel less of a dick now.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 8, 2019)

Man, the strat style with a wilkenson is reaaaally calling my name...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2019)

wheelsdeal said:


> So it isnt just me that dislikes this minion...i feel less of a dick now.



I used to like him, but then companies started to send him free shit and he became more of a brown noser.


----------



## Azarea (Dec 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But seriously, any opinions at all on the Fusion line? Anyone tried one?


I own one of the Harley Benton Pete Thorn signature knock offs. Fit and finish is perfect, though the guitar came with a pickup moving around in its cavity - it was mounted too low and case lose, I just had to sit it back properly in its pu ring. The hardware is good, the fretjob is great (no sharp fret ends, no dead spots) but the SS fretwire is surprisingly dull instead of shiny. The body shape has proper confort cuts, the neck shape feels good to me and the back of the neck finish actually feels amazing. Like someone else said, the pickups are probably the weakest link in the guitar but they are decent enough.
Overall it punches way over its price class in my opinion, I've played 1k guitars with worse QC. With a pickup swap I'd be hard pressed to know it's such a cheap instrument.
Now it's too bad they don't have a 24 frets/no Floyd/no middle pickup model or I'd be all over that...


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Dec 9, 2019)

I've got the Fusion II HSH with the Wilkinson trem. Absolutely no complaints. No fret sprout whatsoever. Fret ends finished nicely. Nice flame on the fretboard. First guitar w/roasted maple neck & board - I like how it looks. Neck is comfy - kind of a "C" shape but not as fat as my Strat - more "modern", if that makes sense.

I'm glad I bought it. Whenever I (seldom) get the chance to play, it's what I grab. If they'd ever come out w/a 7 in that same model, I'd have a hard time not buying it.


----------



## Mechayoshi (Dec 13, 2019)

These look very cool. I love the natural finish one and the Charvel-y vibe.
Edit: why are the knobs so far down though?


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 13, 2019)

Mechayoshi said:


> Edit: why are the knobs so far down though?



Because that's where they are on a telecaster. However, lots of folks turn the control plate around (and switch the knobs and turn around the switch) so that the volume knob is nearer to the bridge, and then the switch would be at the far end.


----------



## Mechayoshi (Dec 13, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Because that's where they are on a telecaster. However, lots of folks turn the control plate around (and switch the knobs and turn around the switch) so that the volume knob is nearer to the bridge, and then the switch would be at the far end.


I glanced at a telecaster again and you’re right! The lack of the control plate really threw it all off for me.


----------

